# Bailey vs Sweetheart chisel advice wanted



## Steve S.

My kids got me a Stanley Bailey 5 chisel set (on its way, haven't seen them yet. I have been kind of wanting a set of Stanley Sweetheart and just looked and can get set of 4 Stanley Sweetheart of about $80, and this set of Stanley Bailey, with roll pouch, goes for about $60. I have an old Stanley set and will be using whatever new set I get for paring and, mostly, mortise work.

Should I send these back and get the Sweetheart? (the Bailey also come with micro bevel, and while i have a Scary Sharp system set up with 10 diff grits on a large piece of 3/8" float glass i am a little nervous of my ability to accurately sharpen the micro bevel (i am assuming 25d with 30d micro, and plan on spending time to get back flat and bevel honed regardless of chisel choice, and yes do use honing jig).

In reality, I do not use chisels a great deal, the occasional mortised hinge or, for this present project a double mortised lock i will be installing.

Thoughts and suggestions appreciated.

P.S. If not huge difference, would like to keep the birthday present from my kids.


----------



## john sayles

Given the fact that you don't use chisels all that much to begin with, as well as the fact that there exists an emotional reason to keep the Baileys, I think you should keep the set you have.

You're probably also better off with the tanged Bailey design, rather than the socketed Sweetheart design (which can loosen).

Lastly, don't sweat the microbevels -- ultimately, they're not even necessary, but rather a time saving convenience.

Useless (and heated) discussions/arguments have developed over the topic of sharpening, and there is little consensus, but this much is true:

No matter what you buy, or how it arrives, you _will_ have to ultimately re-sharpen it, and whatever you do to get it sharp is fine.


----------



## rayking49

+1 I agree


----------



## Joeb41

Good advice from John, go for it!


----------



## Steve S.

I received them, initial inspection is they look good. Square, pretty flat, will need to flatten back a little and remove the tool marks, but they are actually sharp enough to use out of the box.
Main thing is, my kids got them for me, will remember that every time I grab one, nice to have family supporting my passion.

Thanks all.


----------



## ruud.schmitz

Steve S. said:


> I received them, initial inspection is they look good. Square, pretty flat, will need to flatten back a little and remove the tool marks, but they are actually sharp enough to use out of the box.
> Main thing is, my kids got them for me, will remember that every time I grab one, nice to have family supporting my passion.
> 
> Thanks all.


so your kids are the actual sweethearts


----------

